# mounting 18" tiles to bathroom wall?



## ako1d (Jan 30, 2006)

I am using 18" tiles for the bathtub/shower enclosure(to match the floors) and I am concerned that the weight of the tile will cause it to set uneven, protrude, or even fall off completely during drying time. Is there a special technique like building a brace of some sort or is there a special tile adhesive that would work for large ceramic tiles that could withstand the heat/moisture of the shower? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! -Will(the in over his head DIYer!)


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm no tile expert but I think that's a little too large for wall tiles. I think I've read somewhere that 6"x6" is about the max for wall tiles. One of the tile experts should be along soon to chime in.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Look on mapai's website for ultraset. It has a little more stick to it than regular thinset.

If you're set on having this tile on the wall and if all else fails:

Get thyself several rolls of painters tape (blue is fine), back-butter and set every other tile in a checkerboard pattern, tape them to the wall (don't be sparing with the tape, cause if it slides then sets up, you're gonna have to break it out). The next day (or maybe 2 days later if you're in no hurry), take off the tape and set the remaining tile with spacers, taping to the tile (which are now dry enough to support the newbies ). You can be a LITTLE more sparing with the tape now I guess, but when in doubt, tape the S**T out of it. Tape's cheap, tile (especially the tile you're talking about) aint. Good luck

By the way, obviously to do the initial "checkerboard" will take A LOT of planning and A LOT of measuring and layout, but it can be done.


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

Place a batter board or any support under the first course, you can use that size tile without any problems, like said above, use a quality modified thinset, spread the thinset on the wall with the flat side of the trowel, then the notched side, then backbutter each tile with the flat side of the trowel and set it, use spacers to hold them above each one you set before.

Depending on the backs of the tile and coverage you get, use a 1/4" notch and move up to a 3/8" if more coverage is needed.

Laticretes 255 is a good non sag thinset that will help.

Lowes and Dal-Tile carry it as does some tile showrooms.


----------

